# Nut filing for heavier string gauges



## LeoLmX (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi! I think this issue was already discussed before but I'm still having trouble with it.

I have a luthier made multiscale 7 string guitar, B standard tuning, but I want to play it in Drop G# and even F# standard (8 string standard without the high E). The issue is that after buying a pack of Stringjoys (containing two sets of .64 (for Drop G#) and two sets of .74 (F# standard), I came to realize that those heavier strings might not fit in the nut!
The question is: Filing the nut for heavier strings would make the guitar unsuitable for lighter string gauges? Going .54 to .64 makes it necessary to file the nut, thus making it not reversible?


----------



## lewis (Feb 1, 2018)

Just unwind the thicker string down to the inner core just enough for that thinner inner core to fit inside the nut slot then leave the rest of the string its normal thickness. Will help with fitting through the tuner too.


----------



## LeoLmX (Feb 1, 2018)

WOW

That's too good to be truth. I will definitely try this. Thanks!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 1, 2018)

lewis said:


> Just unwind the thicker string down to the inner core just enough for that thinner inner core to fit inside the nut slot then leave the rest of the string its normal thickness. Will help with fitting through the tuner too.


This is what I do as well.


----------



## LeoLmX (Feb 1, 2018)

What about the 0.10 to 0.13 transition for the "high E" string? Will it be necessary to flie the nut?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2018)

LeoLmX said:


> What about the 0.10 to 0.13 transition for the "high E" string? Will it be necessary to flie the nut?



There's usually a little wiggle room. Try out the new strings. Then go from there.


----------



## lewis (Feb 1, 2018)

LeoLmX said:


> WOW
> 
> That's too good to be truth. I will definitely try this. Thanks!


haha you are very welcome dude.
Make sure to update with your findings (windings? lol)


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 1, 2018)

Bad advice. Unwinding a string often loosens the windings and ruins the string.

It may fit in the slot but because it is supported on the 'tapered section' and gets thicker over the frets you are significantly reducing the string height above the frets.

Widening a not slot does not prevent the use of thinner gauges later (common misconception) because contact with both slot walls is not necessary and is actually bad (string jams in the slot). What centres a string in it's slot is downforce combined with the curve of the nut slot floor. Or if the string has a sideways angle to the tuner it rests on the curve created by the slot floor and one slot wall.

I have used a .045 in a .165 slot and a .007 in a .050 slot.

File the slot wider but don't deepen it, only file back the upper 2/3rds of the slot walls. Don't buy expensive nut files, a very cheap 'diamond needle file' with a curved side is ideal.


----------



## lewis (Feb 1, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> Bad advice. Unwinding a string often loosens the windings and ruins the string.
> 
> It may fit in the slot but because it is supported on the 'tapered section' and gets thicker over the frets you are significantly reducing the string height above the frets.
> 
> ...


I normally crimp the loose end into the core again to stop it from unwinding. Ive been doing this for ages and never had a low string snap or react in an odd manor so.


----------



## Deegatron (Feb 1, 2018)

+1 for unwinding the string past the nut as bad advice.
This would only technically work if the nut was way to high to begin with. even then, it would work... but not well.
I also don't agree with the "don't use proper nut files" statement. It's EXTREMELY important that a nut be cut properly. to do this, you need the appropriate files.
nuff said. YMMV
nut slot that is a couple thou larger than the string diameter is ideal.
too loose of a nut slot is not ideal but workable
Too tight of a nut slot is not usable.


----------



## LeoLmX (Feb 1, 2018)

Deegatron said:


> too loose of a nut slot is not ideal but workable



So it's possible to use lighter strings after filing the nut, not ideal, but doable.


----------

